# punta cana, ideas welcome



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I am headed to Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic on Wednesday. I am headed to an all inclusive resort so most of my time will be spent there sipping cocktails on the beach. If I was to take a sail related day excursion has anybody done something really interesting. Or even a non sailing related excursion that is really cool in that area. Possibly a good mountain bike trip.


----------

